# Aurelian



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

does anyone know if Aurelian will become widley avaliable or was it just a limited edition novel that will not be on general release


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

The limited edition novellas will 'not be released anywhere else in any other format for at least 2 years'.

It implies that they will be seen in a regular format in the future.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

ok thanks increaso was wondering


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wouldn't be surprised one bit if each & every novella became their new line of PoD ones.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

gothik said:


> ok thanks increaso was wondering


If you ever find youself in the vicinity of Birmingham, in particular Solihull, then you can more than happily borrow mine.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

its a shame that aurelian was a limited edition as from what ive heard off other people it helps greatly in seeing the change from snivelling lorgar to hardcore lorgar which in turn greatly helps put HH in to perspective at this point in time. anyone have anything to say on that?!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah it definitely improves Lorgars character, he's still down as one of my least favourite Primarchs, but it's certainly a good read and helps the transition. And hell, it's worth it just to see that small glimpse of a future scene during the Siege of Terra ^^.


----------



## Agarwaen (Oct 8, 2011)

well hopefully it will go on general release at some point. im not a big fan of wimpy and lame Lorgar, but i can imagine a badass mental Lorgar.


----------

